# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Showcase prints?

## hsus

Hey! Would be cool to see how your prints have turned out, especially if you've used non new matter store stl-files and / or used some other filament than the new matter one.

So for the few of you that have received your printers - Please share  :Wink:

----------


## KMToydarian

Printed this Frankenstein light switch plate...
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:649284

Printed with Inland silver PLA from MicroCenter.
Spool fits well on the holder and turns easily.  Same size as sample Mew Matter Roll, except deeper (1kg)

I printed this by uploading the STL to my library, so it used all New Matter settings.  Temp was fine.
I have also printed by uploading GCode from Cura through the desktop utility.  Some models I have are support free, and the New Matter slicer added support in the middle of parts that don't need it, making holes for attaching pins difficult to clean.

I am very happy so far.
1st pic no flash, second pic flash.  
20151022_142719.jpg
20151022_142710.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

great print - not sure how that is 'silver' though ?

----------


## hsus

> Printed with Inland silver PLA from MicroCenter.
> Spool fits well on the holder and turns easily.  Same size as sample Mew Matter Roll, except deeper (1kg)
> 
> I printed this by uploading the STL to my library, so it used all New Matter settings.  Temp was fine.
> I have also printed by uploading GCode from Cura through the desktop utility.  Some models I have are support free, and the New Matter slicer added support in the middle of parts that don't need it, making holes for attaching pins difficult to clean.


Looks great! Very smooth! Did you sand it?
Didn't know about Cura, downloading now - Been playing around with tinkercad, will try Cura as well

----------


## KMToydarian

The Inland "silver" is pretty much a grey.  Hatchbox silver PLA is a bit darker, and more silvery.  

I didn't do any post processing Came off the printer like that.  It did have support under the plate, as there is a recess in the middle over the switch, so I removed those, but thats it.  I did have to glue back one of the small prongs that broke while removing it from the bed.  But that is probably a PLA thing, more than a printer thing.  More brittle, and parts made vertically will always be weaker due to the layers.

----------


## hsus

> I have also printed by uploading GCode from Cura through the desktop utility.


Read about Cura that you need to set up your printer's profile with settings for that specific printer. Is this something you needed to do? If so, mind sharing?

----------


## KMToydarian

New Matter posted some settings in their FAQs on the website.
http://support.newmatter.com/

Basic machine settings to set up the right machine, and Start/End code to add (theres a tab in Cura for that) that adds the same calibration as New Matter software.

----------


## Robotico

> Hey! Would be cool to see how your prints have turned out, especially if you've used non new matter store stl-files and / or used some other filament than the new matter one.
> 
> So for the few of you that have received your printers - Please share


Here is a test part I made to see if the printer could print to its claimed envelope (150mm x 100mm x 125mm).

https://instagram.com/p/8jnVnjLG2_/

----------


## curious aardvark

looks pretty good.

----------


## jamesarm97

The prints definitely can use some tuning. The overall surface quality is kind of like felt.
IMG_4382.jpg

----------


## dshapdesign

I started making some cookie cutters for my friend.
mlp_cookie_cutter.jpg

----------


## KMToydarian

> Read about Cura that you need to set up your printer's profile with settings for that specific printer. Is this something you needed to do? If so, mind sharing?


Somewhere else, maybe the new matter website support? they said to email them and they will send you a Cura profile.  They sent it to me this afternoon, but I haven't looked at it yet.

----------


## dshapdesign

> Somewhere else, maybe the new matter website support? they said to email them and they will send you a Cura profile.  They sent it to me this afternoon, but I haven't looked at it yet.


Would you mind posting it on a thread here?

----------


## Robotico

> Would you mind posting it on a thread here?


http://support.newmatter.com/custome...-faqs/articles

----------


## Duck

> The prints definitely can use some tuning. The overall surface quality is kind of like felt.


I wonder if that's caused by the rolling surfaces of the long splines.  Gears are a bit "bumpy" so the bed plate probably has a fair bit of vertical vibration as it rolls across them.

----------


## Nihonddd

James-Its probably being caused by overheating the print. either lower the ambient room temp or reduce hotend/heatbed temp.

----------


## hsus

I finally got my printer the other day, here's my first "make" on thingiverse: http://www.thingiverse.com/make:174245

Details in the post there. Now attempting a bigger print using high detail from astroprint, 14 hrs in looking great - but sloooooow  :Wink:

----------


## Christina Jackson

The last object I printed was a Spooky Jack o Lantern for the last Halloween season! Here it is! 

jack-300x230.jpg

----------


## hsus

Here are a couple of prints, the first one just showcasing the difference between slicer settings, the good one is based off of AstroPrint's best settings but with reduced bottom and top layer heights and 100% infill. I made the model myself.
IMG_1043.jpg

Here's a bigger print I did, using the astroprint best settings but reduced infill due to the large size. Since I've been experiencing the shifting issue with taller prints I opted to print this one lying down with lots of support.

In hindsight I should've printed it lying down at 90 degrees, instead I rotated it to have as little support as possible. This lead to severe striations in the bottom plate.

Should be noted that one of the supports fell over during printing, making the right hand messed up, you can't see it here but the back is messed up. It looked like cotton candy out of the printer but I heated a butter knife and flattened it, it's passable now.

This is my first big print and the first one I post process. I'm printing some sanding tools now. But sanded and applied gesso for a couple of rounds and then spray painted two layers. The glasses are removable and painted with matt acrylic and then sprayed with glossy veneer. Model based off of: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1057389
Before and after:
IMG_1041.jpgIMG_1049.jpg

----------


## Hepta

A quick view of my prints
20151210_232245.jpg

----------


## energywave

Here is my first print of my own stl object. I sliced it using Cura. Very nice!

The finished object without flash
WP_20151225_012.jpg

The finished object with flash (layers are more visible than with human eyes)
WP_20151225_010.jpg

The object with support structure and adhesion platform done by Cura.
WP_20151225_004.jpg

----------


## energywave

A bolt with the screw from Thingiverse: http://www.thingiverse.com/make:182077 
WP_20151231_001.jpg

A whistle from Thingiverse (no sound  :Frown: ): http://www.thingiverse.com/make:186249
WP_20151231_006.jpg

A handle designed by me and sliced with Cura, the hooking was measured with a digital caliper and designed with 0.2mm margin: works perfectly!!!)
WP_20160111_20_27_17_Rich_LI.jpgWP_20160111_20_28_05_Rich_LI.jpg

I have another model done in 3 parts that interlocks and is really beautiful but I cannot post as it's top secret for now...  :Wink:

----------


## hsus

I've bought quite a few samples of different "special" filaments to try out. First up is Laywoo-D3, a wooden filament. 


To use the samples I first printed a sample spool based off of a design from thingiverse but with a custom inner ring (and just a small size difference in the arms), printed in newmatter pink. Works well enough, arms are detachable, a small problem with filament not being wound hard enough and sort of sliding out, I've seen other designs that might be better in this regard, but for now I'm sticking to this one. If anyone is interested I might stick it up on thingiverse (or even try to get it into the newmatter store?)



First print with special filament: the classic Le Fab Shop elephant. Printed without support, a 1 mm shell and with 0 infill to make the sample last (and it just barely did), sliced with astroprint, printed at 200 degrees (can be printed at different temperatures to change the colour of the wood). Feels very much like some sort of wood/paper. Very easily sanded, here I've just removed excess filament no major sanding and as you can see there are a few small artefacts. Lines are not that noticeable, and when they are they actually add to the wooden look!

----------


## dungdn93

sure how that is 'silver' though ?

----------


## curious aardvark

not bad - do the elephants legs move ? that's the best test of  a clean print :-) 

Those woody filaments are quite good. just be aware that the ones with fairly large wood particles - like you have - are absolute bastards for clogging and blocking up printer nozzles.

----------


## hsus

> not bad - do the elephants legs move ? that's the best test of  a clean print :-) 
> 
> Those woody filaments are quite good. just be aware that the ones with fairly large wood particles - like you have - are absolute bastards for clogging and blocking up printer nozzles.


They do move. By now my cats have broken the elephant though. But this is definitely a filament I can see myself buying a whole spool of. Have tried a few different (but didn't post since it was so silent in here)

----------

